# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  erotisi

## depy

kalimera se olous , 

pos mporo na valo kai ego tin mezoura me ta oraia sxedia ?
euxaristo

----------


## Γλαύκη

Ερωτηση.Αυτα τα αορατα μελοι πια ειναι κ πως γινεται να εισαι αορατος?Να πω την αληθεια εγω τοσο καιρο νομιζα οτι ειναι ο Νικος αλλα τωρα βλεπω οτι ειναι μεσα κ βλεπω κ 2 αορατα μελοι.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Κάθε μέλος μπορεί να τικάρει την επιλογή *Browse the board invisible* όταν συνδέεται.

----------


## britnyfox

Παιδια εγω εχω τικερακι αλλα δεν μπορω να αλλαξω τα κιλα.Μου ζητα εινα κωδικο!

----------


## sokalataki29

μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως μπορω να κανω αλλαγη στο password?

----------


## Mak

δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή password, απλά εκεί που υπάρχουν οι κουκίδες με το password, το σβήνεις προσωρινά για να μπορέσεις να αλλάξεις τικερ. μετά επανέρχεται κανονικά, δεν χάνεται.

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα ! Ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι ενώ έγραφα ένα πόστ από το iPhone ξαφνικά όταν επανήλθα στην σελίδα την αρχική του φόρουμ, μου έβγαλε όλους τους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες με εξαίρεση κάποιεσ φρασεισ ακαταλαβίστικα γράμματα. Δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τπτ. Τι έγινε ;

----------


## lilouko 22

συγνωμη αλλα ενας χριστης στο φορουμ της βουλιμιας εχει ανεβασει πολλα ποστ ασχετα με κουτσομπολια διασιμων (καμια σχεση δηλαδη με τα δικα μας προβληματα)
το εχει γεμισει..
παρακαλω οι υπεφθινοι να κανετε κατι γιατι ειναι πολυ ενοχλιτικο και ασχημο αυτο..:/

----------


## elbert330

coupon business
MegaSavingCoupons is the largest consumer discounted coupon service provider in Illinois. Free exposure to thousands of potential customers and turn them into your loyal patrons. . 100% guaranteed sales or no service fee. Payment options as low as $1 per transaction. Option to get professional website built by our experts.

For more information please visit :
http://www.megasavingcoupons.com
Phone Number
00 1 630-329-6419

[move]coupon business[/move]

----------

